# For Those Who Have Ordered From Lucky Label



## bfitted (Apr 30, 2010)

I am probably going to be ordering labels from lucky labels, after all the good reviews about them.

But I've heard that when ordering textiles international sometimes you are requested to give out additional personal information like your ss number to the import broker to clear customs. This isn't a big deal if the request is legitimate. But I do get paranoid when giving out this number. 

Has anyone who has ordered from Lucky Label and had them ship to the USA had their package on hold by UPS or whatever shipping company?


----------

